# Apple TV et mac



## SegagaDreamin (12 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, 
J'aurais besoin d'un peu d'aide.
Je suis possesseur d'un Macbook Pro 2011 (10.8 ML) et d'un Mac mini 2006 (10.6 SL), sans parler des iBidules.
Je vais bientôt déménager (je sais on s'en fout ^^) et mon bureau (mac mini) sera un peu loin de la télévision. 
J'aimerais savoir ce que vous pensez de l'AppleTV et de Airplay, j'ai vu des applications qui tournent sous snow leopard (merci apple pour Airplay sur ML mais bon..) comme AirParrot. 

1) AppleTV se branche en ethernet seulement ou en wifi également? 
2) Mon but étant de partager la télévision (par le net) de mon ordi, et mes film etc de l'ordi vers la télé, AirParrot (ou une autre applications) fait-il l'affaire? 
3) Ou le mieux reste-il mon cable HDMI? (le souci est que je dois alterner (débrancher/rebrancher) constamment entre VGA de l'écran d'ordi au HDMI de la télé..) 

Merci de votre aide


----------



## kulls (12 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

1) AppleTV se branche en ethernet seulement ou en wifi également?

L'appel TV peut se connecter des 2 façons : a toi de choisir celle qui te conviens le mieu


2) Mon but étant de partager la télévision (par le net) de mon ordi, et mes film etc de l'ordi vers la télé, AirParrot (ou une autre applications) fait-il l'affaire? 

je possède 2 appleTV et je ne peux partager la vidéo que depuis les Applications iTunes ou QuickTime. je ne sais personellement pas si des applications peuvent faire aussi cela. a noter que depuis les iBidules, la recopie de vidéo ou le partage de vidéos (via youtube par exemple), peuvent transférer l'image sur l'Apple TV

3) Ou le mieux reste-il mon cable HDMI? (le souci est que je dois alterner (débrancher/rebrancher) constamment entre VGA de l'écran d'ordi au HDMI de la télé..)

si rien n'est prévu pour la TV via le net, oui, reste le HDMI entre le MAC et la TV ; Des Hub HDMI existe et peuvent pallier a ton problèmes

en espérant n'avoir pas dit trop de betises

Kulls


----------



## SegagaDreamin (12 Novembre 2012)

Merci, concernant le 2: depuis moutain lion le Mac a AirPlay intègre pour afficher l'écran sur l'Apple Tv. Et airparrot le permet également mais j'aimerais l'avis de quelqu'un s'en servant! Histoire de savoir si c'est performant!


----------



## Jozofa (16 Novembre 2012)

Hello,

Je te confirme que Airparrot fonctionne très bien et fais une copie écran de ton Mac de la même manière que Airplay, à la différence qu'il ne faut pas être sous Mountain Lion spécialement.


----------



## SegagaDreamin (23 Novembre 2012)

Merci beaucoup  J'ai donc trouvé mon cadeau de Noël!!


----------

